# Velvet Giants!



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Not seeing many post about velvet bucks this year. Thought I would share a few bucks I've been watching. Also wanted to share a new partnership with a web page where Ive been sharing pics and a weekly blog. I would love to see some guys stop by www.trophypursuit.com


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

That will get the blood pumping. Only 52 more days!!!


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking good!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the one with the curved brows. Good luck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You got some nice ones down that way Corey!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I definitely wouldnt mind shooting Mr. Stickers!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice. Saw one this morning in ross county that looked like a 160 class 12. Biggest ive seen in a couple of years. Had long tines that came close to touching at the top.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Looks like the beeded buck (third pic on right) is on his way for next year..........nice bucks all over!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Looks like the beeded buck (third pic on right) is on his way for next year..........nice bucks all over!


Good eye! missed that one at first glance. 
Should be a fun year in the stand for you.


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pics off your cam for sure. That was some motivation to go out and set up some cams this weekend and start to get stuff in order! Thanks and good luck!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

well, i would like to post some pics of some nice velvets, but i can't figure out how to post pics. help please


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

hopintocash2 said:


> well, i would like to post some pics of some nice velvets, but i can't figure out how to post pics. help please


I use an iPhone and view this through the app. On my screen there is a "Open Advanced Options" banner below and if I click that it opens to camera, photo album, and link. You would use those tools to post photos. Hope this helps. 


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I should mention the advanced options banner is only visible to me while I am actually responding to a topic......


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i hope i got it, needed to hit the go advanced tap for quick reply.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

You got it right. That is a nice buck, hope ya get'em!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

From July. 2 yr old. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

